# iJoy Captain Under R1000



## Feliks Karp (21/6/17)

As the title says, looking for captain with 20700's UNDER R1000, pref rainbow.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (21/6/17)

Check Vape club but didn't see rainbow on their site. Only place I saw rainbow was ecig store 

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

